# HGH and CJC1295 W/DAC



## Trish (Jul 4, 2020)

Hello Everyone -

I've been running 2-4 u.i. generic (but good) HGH and recently heard one could add CJC 1295 w/DAC once a week to keep the GH pulses stronger. I'm not sure it does anything for weight loss though. I did sleep a lot better after I pinned the CJC and overall noticed more water retention and feelings of well being ..or as well as it gets in this stressful time (work, life, elbow injury) 

Has anyone tried this combo? My fingers keep getting tingly and numb all day so I'm thinking of taking a break from these substances for a few days...
Thanks


----------



## white ape (Jul 4, 2020)

Sorry. I have no experience with either. Stick around and someone will stop by and help you out. 

maybe go make an introduction thread to start with? 

welcome to the group


----------



## Gabriel (Jul 13, 2020)

Never heard of the combination but usually people do 1 or the other..CJC boost your own GH where HGH is actual..if that makes sense..beware if anything is growing in you that's not good
..any boost with these will grow it as well...


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jul 13, 2020)

the numb feeling is your running to much. just back the doeses off a lil till you find the right one or run a mon-fri cycle.
 as far as the other compound im not sure about but read this thread im posting a link to and search these peptides and see if they might be a better option since it seems like ur taking things that do the same thing ...prob. why ur oding on it lol...
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/33162-Suggestions-on-running-serostim-for-healing


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jul 13, 2020)

its great to have more female members to help one another, but i think you should start by doing an intro post. you will get a lot better reaction from our members. we are a pretty close nit community so post up and make some friends and u will be surprised at what you learn and how good the members are to one another... 
  good luck


----------

